# Hering kommt - Angelverbote im Hafen Stralsund gelockert



## Thomas9904 (15. März 2017)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag April








]


*Hering kommt - Angelverbote im Hafen Stralsund gelockert.

JETZT LECKER HERING ANGELN!​*
Selbst der Focus nimmt Angler wahr und berichtet von der Lockerung des Angelverbotes im Winterlager im Stralsunder Hafen:
http://www.focus.de/regional/meckle...m-stralsunder-hafen-gelockert_id_6789788.html

Auch wenn weiterhin Bereiche im Hafen wie Fährkanal oder  Semlower Kanal auch für Heringsangler gesperrt bleiben, um Jungfische anderer Arten zu schützen.

Auch der NDR berichtet über das Heringsangeln:
https://www.ndr.de/ratgeber/reise/m...ueste/In-MV-ist-der-Hering-los,hering232.html

*In diesem Sinne:*
Paternoster packen, ab an die Ostseeküste, ob vom Ufer oder vom Boot aus:
Lecker Hering angeln!!!

Dabei gerade vom Boot aus aufpassen, dass Regeln und Befahrungsverbote etc. eingehalten werden.

Ansonsten:
Ran an den Hering und Petri Heil an der Ostseeküste!

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## stingray85 (15. März 2017)

*AW: Hering kommt - Angelverbote im Hafen Stralsund gelockert*

Na dann kanns ja losgehen! 
Habe noch nie auf Hering geangelt und freue mich schon auf meinen ersten Versuch!

Leider kenne ich mich in der Ecke (noch) gar nicht aus. Daher hoffe ich auf Untersützung hier aus dem Forum. #h

Auf der Seite des LALLF steht [FONT=&quot]Fährkanal, Semlower Kanal, Badenkanal, Querkanal, Heilgeistkanal und Langer Kanal einschließlich Flotthafen[/FONT] sind weiterhin gesperrt. Wenn ich das richtig sehe sind das einfach alle Kanäle, und an den "Außenseiten" des Hafens darf mit 1 Rute und max. 6 Einzelhaken auf Hering geangelt werden.

Ich hänge noch eine Karte an, bitte korrigert mich wenn ich das falsch eingezeichnet habe!

Herzlichen Dank und Petri


----------



## genisis (15. März 2017)

*AW: Hering kommt - Angelverbote im Hafen Stralsund gelockert*

Hallo, braucht man einen Fischerreischein oder geht das auch anderst??


----------



## exstralsunder (15. März 2017)

*AW: Hering kommt - Angelverbote im Hafen Stralsund gelockert*



stingray85 schrieb:


> Ich hänge noch eine Karte an, bitte korrigert mich wenn ich das falsch eingezeichnet habe!
> 
> Herzlichen Dank und Petri



genau so. Dort hinten sind eh kaum Heringe.
Diese findest du auf der Mole (natürlich im Wasser) sowie im Hafenbecken vor und neben der Gorch Fock.
Die Lockerung ist im übrigen nichts besonderes. Wird eigentlich jedes Jahr gemacht. Die übrigen Bestimmungen zum Winterlager bleiben bestehen-nur dass man eben jetzt zusätzlich mit Heringspaternoster auf Hering gehen kann.
Was man noch braucht, ist der Künstenfischereischein.
Den gibt es bei ua.Angeljoe an der Greifswalder Chaussee, bzw. gleich um die  Ecke bei Angelservice Ulrich.(Wasserstr.)
Im Moment sind die Fänge noch überschaubar. Zumindest vom Ufer aus.
Aber sobald die Sonne raus kommt, sind die Heringe voll da. Denke mal, dass in 2-3 Wochen der Hering richtig gut geht,


----------



## exstralsunder (15. März 2017)

*AW: Hering kommt - Angelverbote im Hafen Stralsund gelockert*



genisis schrieb:


> Hallo, braucht man einen Fischerreischein oder geht das auch anderst??



Küstenfischereischein+ Fischereischein bzw Urlauberfischereischein.
*Letzteren gibt es hier*


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. März 2017)

*AW: Hering kommt - Angelverbote im Hafen Stralsund gelockert*

Super und danke für eure zusätzlichen Tipps und Infos:
IHR SEID KLASSE!!!


----------



## stingray85 (15. März 2017)

*AW: Hering kommt - Angelverbote im Hafen Stralsund gelockert*

Hallo exstralsunder!

Danke für die Antwort und deine Tips! #6
Ich werde mir das übernächste Woche mal anschauen. Ich denke ich werde nicht der einzge dort sein und kann mir noch ein paar Details bei den Profis abgucken.

Tight lines!


----------



## genisis (15. März 2017)

*AW: Hering kommt - Angelverbote im Hafen Stralsund gelockert*

Danke für den Link auf die Liste der Scheine-Ausgabestellen.
Weist Du auch was ein Urlaubsschein für 1-2 Tage oder  1 Woche,... so kostet?


----------



## exstralsunder (15. März 2017)

*AW: Hering kommt - Angelverbote im Hafen Stralsund gelockert*

Urlauberfischereischein (so man keinen Fischereischein besitzt) erstmalig 24 Euro (gilt dann für 28 Tage) und in der Verlängerung dann 13 Euro.
zuzüglich Küstenschein= 6/12/30 Euro für 1/7/365  Tage


----------



## genisis (15. März 2017)

*AW: Hering kommt - Angelverbote im Hafen Stralsund gelockert*

Hallo exstralsunder,
#:, suuuuper Info. Vielen Dank!!
Sollte noch etwas zu beachten sein, bin ich für Hinweise sehr dankbar, da ich in ca. 2-4 Wochen das mal testen will.

Hier mal ein Bild, da ich bisher nur in Norwegne unterwgs war.
Luft nach Oben ist vorhanden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. März 2017)

*AW: Hering kommt - Angelverbote im Hafen Stralsund gelockert*

@ genesis:
Sind aber große Heringe ;-))))



Sorry, konnts mir nicht verkneifen...



Danke an exstralsunder und die anderen nochmal für ihre tollen Tipps und Infos!!!!!!


SUPER!!!!


----------



## exstralsunder (15. März 2017)

*AW: Hering kommt - Angelverbote im Hafen Stralsund gelockert*



genisis schrieb:


> Sollte noch etwas zu beachten sein, bin ich für Hinweise sehr dankbar, da ich in ca. 2-4 Wochen das mal testen will.
> 
> .




Naja, da gibts viel zu beachten:

1. nicht auf die Gorch Fock werfen!
2. Angelschein(e) am Mann haben.
3 sicher gehen, dass die Parkgebühr bezahlt wurde.
Stralsunds Politessen sind überall und allgegenwärtig
4. bis 31.3. gilt noch die Schutzzeit für den Zander im Hafengebiet. Entsprechende Regelungen (Hakengröße etc) befinden sich am Lotsenhaus (direkt am Hafen-gegenüber Ozeaneum)
5. falls man von der Rügenbrücke angeln will: nicht innerhalb der gelben Markierung(Fahrrinne)
6. Wathose für den Notfall mitnehmen. Wenn in Stralsund nichts geht, kann man es in Barnkevitz oder Vaschvitz auf Hering versuchen
7. Alternativ vor Dranske auf Hornhecht

Dann: Meck Pom braucht Geld!
Geht davon aus aus, dass zu allen möglichen und unmöglichen Zeiten auf dem Rügenzubringer geblitzt wird. Runter- wie rauf von Rügen. Gern steht man am Rügenzubringer in Miltzow, Am Rügenblick und an der Abfahrt Teschenhagen/Brandshagen.
Auf Rügen sowieso. Im November habe ich es erlebt, dass an einem *Sonntag um 7.30 Uhr *auf der alten Rügenbrücke von Rügen kommend in Rtg HST geblitzt wurde. Niemand fuhr dort die erlaubten 50 kmh. Auch wenn auf Rügen wenig feste Blitzer stehen...die Schnittlauchförster sind überall!

Rein Angeltechnisch gesehen: weiche Rute ab 2.40m +
Ob geflochtene oder monofile: darüber streiten sich die Geister. 
bei Massenfängen kann man das vernachlässigen, wenn mal ein , zwei Heringe abfallen. Wichtig ist noch ein Lappen zum säubern der Hände sowie ein anständiger Behälter für die Fische. Bitte keine Plastikbeutel nehmen!
Hilfreich ist ein Drahtnetzkescher zum entfernen der Schuppen.
Die Angel sollte man übrigens am selben Tag reinigen. Meist sieht die -wenn der Hering richtig läuft- selber wie ein Hering aus!
Deckt euch zu Hause schon mit Heringspaternostern ein! Nichts ist ärgerlicher, als wenn man den Angeltag unterbrechen  muss und einen der Angelläden aufsuchen muss. Meist haben die am Wochenende nicht so lang auf.
Macht euch nicht heiß: der Hering komm wie jedes Jahr nach Stralsund.Mitte April ist immer gut. Die fettesten Heringe sind natürlich jetzt zu fangen. Meist aber noch vom Boot aus. Falls der Hering schon weg ist....keine Bange: der Hornhecht kommt im Anschluss.


----------



## Heilbutt (15. März 2017)

*AW: Hering kommt - Angelverbote im Hafen Stralsund gelockert*



exstralsunder schrieb:


> ...Die fettesten Heringe sind natürlich jetzt zu fangen.....



Warum ist das eigentlich so???|kopfkrat


... Super Tipps, vielen Dank!

Gruß

Holger


----------



## 1.Hippo (15. März 2017)

*AW: Hering kommt - Angelverbote im Hafen Stralsund gelockert*

Wer sich die Rennerei wegen der   "Angelerlaubnis – Küstengewässer Mecklenburg-Vorpommern" ersparen will ... kann das auch unter dem unten stehendem Link gemütlich vom Sofa aus erledigen. Bezahlung per Kreditkarte oder giropay. 

https://erlaubnis.angeln-mv.de/http://


----------



## stingray85 (28. März 2017)

*AW: Hering kommt - Angelverbote im Hafen Stralsund gelockert*

Gestern war es soweit. Ich konnte die ersten Heringe meines Lebens fangen! :vik:

Hatte erst vor es in Vaschvitz zu probieren, dort gabs dichten Nebel bei 4°C, trotzdem staden dort 30 Mann an der Fahrrinne. Meiner nichtangelnden Begleitung habe ich dann kurzerhand umgeplant und bin nach Stralsund gefahren.
Die Brücke dort war rappelvoll, daher bei Frühligstemperaturen einen Sonnenplatz auf der Hafenmole gesucht.
Es waren sicher 50-60 Mann dort aber jeder fand seinen Platz. 
Was mir sehr gefallen hat: es waren Angler(innen) aller Altersklassen vertreten, teilweise sogar auf Krücken oder im Rollstuhl und alle haben ihre Heringe gefangen - reichlich und in guten Größen.
Ich denke das Spektakel werde ich mir nächstes Jahr auch wieder gönnen.

Erkentnisse für mich:
*Rutenlänge 2,70 oder mehr ist angebracht um die Fische besser über die Mauer zu heben.
*Bleie mit verschiedenen Gewichten mitbringen (ich hatte nur 30 und 40g, 50g wäre zwischendurch gut gewesen)
*Einzelne schütteln den Fisch vom Haken in den Eimer ohne ihn anzufassen und "vergessen" dann ihn abzuschlagen.
*Drahtsetzkescher erleichtert das entschuppen ungemein.
*Am Ende sieht man vor lauter Schuppen selbst aus wie ein Hering.


Danke nochmals für die Tipps hier im Board! |wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. März 2017)

*AW: Hering kommt - Angelverbote im Hafen Stralsund gelockert*

Biste von Kärnten oder von Berlin aus an die Ostsee gedüst?


----------



## stingray85 (28. März 2017)

*AW: Hering kommt - Angelverbote im Hafen Stralsund gelockert*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Biste von Kärnten oder von Berlin aus an die Ostsee gedüst?



Da ich derzeit in Berlin wohne habe ich von hier aus angegriffen. 
Am Wochenende rund um Arkona erfolglos nach MeFo gesucht und dann am Rückweg den Hering mitgenommen.
Als Ösi fährt man ja traditionell eher ans Mittelmeer, aber die Ostsee hat bleibenden Eindruck hinterlassen - und ehrlich gesagt wärs mir auch die 13 Stunden Fahrt wert gewesen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. März 2017)

*AW: Hering kommt - Angelverbote im Hafen Stralsund gelockert*

Topp!!


----------

